# Weil's Disease In Pet Rats?



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

Can you get Weil's Disease from pet rats?

I didn't think you could,but rarely for me,i was watching muppet TV the other day at a mates house,and he had Grime or Filth Busters on.The scene involved the pest controller at London Zoo catching rats,and it was either he or the narrator stating that you can catch Weil's Disease from both wild and pet rats.

I try to take all media dis-info with a pinch of salt or avoid completely,but i couldn't be rude and tell my mate to turn this crap off in his own house,and now this has stuck in my mind,knowing how serious and deadly a disease this can be.It was of concern to me back in the days when i used to do pot holing,and now it's of concern as i'm breeding a few rats.

Can anyone put mine,and all other keepers/breeders minds at rest on this.

Later Gators


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i wouldnt have thought you`d have to worry about it as long as you havnt got wild rats getting into the cages/shed you keep your pet ones in or their food supply?


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

I know what you're saying about cross-contamination,but it was the MATTER OF FACT way it was mentioned in the programme,as if it WAS PREVALENT in both wild and pet rats.

Media dis-info/scaremongering yet again :bash:.Which is why i try to avoid the muppet culture that prevails :devil:.

Cheers PigglyWiggly


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

Mark 61 said:


> I know what you're saying about cross-contamination,but it was the MATTER OF FACT way it was mentioned in the programme,as if it WAS PREVALENT in both wild and pet rats.
> 
> Media dis-info/scaremongering yet again :bash:.Which is why i try to avoid the muppet culture that prevails :devil:.
> 
> Cheers PigglyWiggly


Hi Mark it is possible for pet rats to get Weil's Disease,but very very unusual,l remember years ago a big pet rodent trade supplier losing a big nation wide contract because some of their animals went into a one of their stores with Weil's Disease.But your right it was scaremongering by the program producers for effect.


----------

